# Pectoral,deltoid,biceps,triceps fasciotomy



## smsmith (Jun 26, 2011)

This one has me stumped....the diagnosis is compartment syndrome, upper extremity.

"Left pectoral fasciotomy, left deltoid fasciotomy, fasciotomy of the left upper arm including biceps and triceps"

I am used to lower extremity decompression fasciotomy, and forearm fasciotomy, but I can't find a CPT code for upper arm...any suggestions?


Susie Smith, CPC


----------



## preserene (Jun 26, 2011)

It involves most of the muscles of the shoulder region . i would lean for 23406 More of tenomyotomy  tahn the typical faciotomy


----------



## smsmith (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks!   I code for general surgery and this was a bit out of my knowledge zone.


----------

